# مخططات وملفات عن مشاريع تحلية المياه Ro



## مهندس وعد (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . هذه ملفات عن محطات ال Ro . ارجو من يملك ملفات اخرى ان ينشرها للافادة منها وجزاه الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اياد حزوري (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد بن القاسم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## م/يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن شرح عن طريقه العمل فى تحليه المياه وشكراااااااااا


----------



## ليث الليوثي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي 
خير زكاة هي زكاة العلم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## زهراء+تبارك (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## المتكامل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك و ملفات مفيده


----------



## معتصم الوطن (5 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر يا غالي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## freemind (25 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ملفات مفيدة
بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## hallo_all2003 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ابوحمزة المصري (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الغالي بارك الله فيك واي استفسار عن محطات التحلية سواء تصميم محطة التحلية و اختيار الاغشية وشرح عن تركيب الاغشية وحسابات الترسيب الملحي او اي شيء يخص التحلية ارسل لي وان شاء الله ستجد رد 
علي العموم كتيب فيلم تك كاملا موجود بموقع داو


----------



## محمود كمياء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت يا بشمهندس ابو حمزة تشرح حسابات الترسيب الملحي


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ابوحمزة المصري قال:


> اخي الغالي بارك الله فيك واي استفسار عن محطات التحلية سواء تصميم محطة التحلية و اختيار الاغشية وشرح عن تركيب الاغشية وحسابات الترسيب الملحي او اي شيء يخص التحلية ارسل لي وان شاء الله ستجد رد
> علي العموم كتيب فيلم تك كاملا موجود بموقع داو


 



تفضل بشرح التصميم والترسيب الملحى ليكون محل نقاش


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## badar alqaisi (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز
الموضوع جداً رائع
وهذه بعض الملفات تتعلق بنفس الموضوع 
ارجو الاستفادة منها


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه ملفات اخرى حول نفس الموضوع


----------



## المتكامل (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## guypanal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت ..تسلم


----------



## moaied (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المغلس (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_0745 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن كتب عن طلمبات التحليه مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور منكم


----------



## hend35 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​​ *Limra **For Chemicals &Oil Services*. Since 1980 ,Our Team Are Consultants, Experts ,Manufacturers Of High Tech Chemicals ProductsUsed For Lubricating, Desludging ,Cleaning, Degreasing, Descaling, Cold Galvanizating, Rust Removing& Cutting, Electric Equipments Moisture Repelling, Drilling Pipes Pickling & Polishing & NDT.​​ 


*1- Chemicals*​ 

*A. For Metals*​​ - Descaling (Pickling & Passivtion on stainless steel according to ASTM A380)
- Rust removers, Looseners &Convertors 
- Corrosion Inhibitors​​ - Cold galvanization​​ - Degreasers (Alkalies&Solvents)​​ - Sealants, Adhesives , Fillers &Coolants. 
- All around lubricants ( strong bonding& high pressure resistant long life grease)​​ for :Rolling , Sliding bearings,Joints, Levers and Open gears.​​ - Wire , Rope& Chain lubricant​​ - Antiseize &High tech Antiseize 1200-1400 C 
- Welding protection & Mould Release chemicals 
- NDT chemicals for inspection​​ ​​ ​​ *B.Electric equipments*​​ - Electric cleaners​​ - Moist& water repellent.​​ Moist adsorbers.​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ *C.Boilers& cooling systems (Schillers,Towers)*
- Chemical cleaning of both systems​​ - Acid inhibitors & Antifoam
- Chemicals for industrial water treatment​​ - Disinfection& cleaning of cooling (water& air) systems​​ - Boiler's fuel additives​​ 
*D. Storage tanks*​​ - Desludging & Cleaning chemicals(solvent &water bases)​​ - Sludge dissolving chemicals​​ ​​ *E. Raw materials*​​ * - Food Grad Anti Foam*​​ -Hcl​​ - Nitric acid 
-Nitrogen​​ - Sodium Hydroxide …etc​​ ​​ *2-Tech.services*​​ * -* Repairing and maintaining all types of mechanical and​​ transport equipments:​​ (Trucks , Lowbed ,Cranes, Forklift ….etc)​​ *-* Repairing and maintaining liquid and gaz fuel tanks & reservoirs.​​ *-* Supply &Maintainance of High pressure , steam cleaning Self wash systems​​ Heated (Oil&Electric) & Non Heated, mobile& Wall modules​​ Manual , Under floor, Side mounted, Orbital​​ *-* Supply of mobile vertical brushes to clean trucks, Silo vehides, Fuel tankers, Buses​​ (Quick &Economic).​​ - Provision of Expatriate Consultants & Experts. 
- Provision of Technical Training Programs.​​ 
​​ ​​ 
​​ ​​ *LIMRA CO. are **Representative**s ,Dealers &Agencies of * * 

*​​ 


 1- Tonaco Gmbh​​ 



​​ 2- Frank Gmbh​​ 

 3- Decroupet Gmb​​ 

 


​ 4- FWA Gmbh​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ *Limra for chemicals & oil services (Power of change)*​​ 
 *Head office**:
Egypt- Cairo-Maadi *​​ 

*Marketing& office manager 
Mrs. Hend S. Mustafa *​​ *Email:[email protected]
Mob:002-014-3381577*​​ ​​ 
*Technical consultant &G.M : *​​ * Dr.Saud Elassal **
* *Email:[email protected]*​​ *Mob: 002-014-3381677*​​ 
​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ 
​ ​​ 
​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​​ ​ ​​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووررر


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*منظومة التحلية*

هذة البداية ان شاء الله ونتظر المزيد


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*منظومة تحلية المياة*

تفضلو يا اغلى شباب في احلى منتدى عربي في النت.
:6: الوجبة الثانية


----------



## ابو اسلام رحمة (9 فبراير 2011)

شكررر


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (21 فبراير 2011)

مخطط بسيط لمنضومة التحلية المنزلية عسى ان تنفع احد ونستنبط الفكرة منها ببناء المنضومات الكبيرة


----------



## فقار سلام (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجهود الطيبه


----------



## saddamnaji (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد أبو يحيى (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دقشة (18 أبريل 2012)

ماقصرت


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## tfali (23 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر لك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (24 يونيو 2012)

عاشت ايدك​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 أغسطس 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fokary (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

للجميع كل الشكر


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا م.وعد


----------



## عبد الحكيم البدرى (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aburawan (15 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed bustan (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mohfawzy1981 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

